# 28rsds



## bbrown (Mar 1, 2006)

I am looking for some information or opinions on whether the 28RSDS can or should be towed by a Ford Expedition?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com bbrown. Can you tell us more about your Expedition, engine size, gear ratio, wheelbase lenght, etc. It all boils down to what you have on your Exped.

Where are you from.

Leon


----------



## bbrown (Mar 1, 2006)

bbrown said:


> I am looking for some information or opinions on whether the 28RSDS can or should be towed by a Ford Expedition?
> [snapback]86060[/snapback]​


We currently have a Ford Expedition that will be replaced in the next year, probably with another expedition. We have found an outback 28RSDS that we like, just question whether we will eventually be able to tow it with a vehicle like the Expedition. We also have a F150 that weighs 5500lbs and has a gcvwr of 15000 and a wheel base of 163".


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

bbrown said:


> bbrown said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for some information or opinions on whether the 28RSDS can or should be towed by a Ford Expedition?
> ...


Gears and displacement???? Need that to get a better estimate. What year is the 150 what motor, gears......

You may or may not be able to do it. I fyou still have you sticker it will have all if the info. If not there should be codes in the glove box.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

bbrown said:


> I am looking for some information or opinions on whether the 28RSDS can or should be towed by a Ford Expedition?
> [snapback]86060[/snapback]​


based on our personal experience, I would say probably no.
We had a 2001 F150, w/ Gross Combined Rating of 13,000lbs. The truck, 28RSDS, plus stuff and 5 people weighed in at 12,800 total. So we did not meet the 80% rule and had difficulty in the mountains of N. GA. If you F150 has a 15,000GCWR then you would probably be ok.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had 2000 Ford Expedition and after a lot of research I came to the conclusion it was not the right vechile to tow a 28' trailer. We bought a suburban and had had ZERO problems.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off welcome to the group
Expedition - no
F150 we need more info like Highlander96 said

Don


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

What does the 28rsds weigh?

Jeff


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

As with the others, the wB on the expidition is too short, but the f150 seems a little long. I have a crewcab chevy 1500 and it is 143.5"wb. where's the extra 20"'s coming from on a 150?


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

This question is right up my alley... We had an '02 Expedition with the 5.4L with the tow package. We went shopping for an outback. We ended up buying an '04 28rsds. The salesman told us that the Expedition would pull the trailer with no problems. After our first two trips we traded the Expedition in on a Diesel Excursion. Whlie the Expedition would pull the 28rsds it was all it could do. There wasn't any room for any errors. There was no power if you needed it. Towing was very jerky. I think one of the problems is that the wheel base of the Expedition is too short for the trailer. The two trips we took were on on flat ground, no hills other than overpasses. We received around 6mpg when towing. The Excursion tows the 28rsds like our old Expedition towed our pop-up.

Good luck..

Bob


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The Suburban is great, but I'd look at the diesel or V10 Excursion


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nynethead said:


> As with the others, the wB on the expidition is too short, but the f150 seems a little long. I have a crewcab chevy 1500 and it is 143.5"wb. where's the extra 20"'s coming from on a 150?
> [snapback]86274[/snapback]​


I'm with you. Only thing I can think is crew cab long bed. Our wb on the 2500 Dodge is right around 140ish crew cab short bed.

Bill.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The sticker in my 28RSDS says 6045 lbs. That is definately higher than the published brochure weight.

As for the wheelbase









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!!

I would be very nervous pulling the 28RSDS with an Expedition. Not because of the engine or gears but due to the Wheel Base like others are mentioning. As you saw from our other post we are towing with a Suburban and it does very well due to the length, Shocks, Tires, Gears ect. I was nervous last weekend when we brought the 28RSDS home but everything went very well with the setup we put together. This forum will help you a great deal in getting your setup safe and comfortable.

Good Luck


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

I wouldn't do it myself used to pull ours with our Tahoe, it isn't a mater of the TV towing it all comes down to wheelbase in my opinion. If you do I would get a Hensley. I wanted a new truck so I just got a new TV for our 28rss. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ChopperCop said:


> This question is right up my alley... We had an '02 Expedition with the 5.4L with the tow package. We went shopping for an outback. We ended up buying an '04 28rsds. The salesman told us that the Expedition would pull the trailer with no problems. After our first two trips we traded the Expedition in on a Diesel Excursion. Whlie the Expedition would pull the 28rsds it was all it could do. There wasn't any room for any errors. There was no power if you needed it. Towing was very jerky. I think one of the problems is that the wheel base of the Expedition is too short for the trailer. The two trips we took were on on flat ground, no hills other than overpasses. We received around 6mpg when towing. The Excursion tows the 28rsds like our old Expedition towed our pop-up.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> ...


You can't get any better input the what ChopperCo just gave you.

Sorry to say it, but you should either upgrade the TV







or get a smaller TT


----------

